# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  وهج المنبر الاحمر

## زاكي الدين الصادق

*بقلم:زاكي الدين الصادق
وهج احمر:
تاتي دايمآ رياح الدورة الثانية في الممتاذ بمالاتشتهي سفن الصفوة واهل القبيلة الحمراء قاطبة وظل هذا يحدث لسنوات اعيانا معها البحث عن حل وعن استقرار فني يجلب الفرح السعيد للبيت الاحمر لكن هي الاقدار والاخطاء التي ظلت تقسم ظهر مجهوداتنا غير الخافية عليكم فلما يحدث هذا علي الرغم من ما نبزله من جهود سنوية حتي يرفرف العلم الاحمر عاليآ في سماء بلادي رياضيآ.
الزعيم كغيره من الاندية الكبيرة التي تمر بكبوات وتستفيق منها بعزيمة الابطال ووقفة الانصار لكن مايجري الان يدعو للقلق والحزر علي ماتبقي من موسم للزعيم لابد ان يتوجه السفراء الحمر بتحقيق البطولتين المحليتين فهل هذا ممكن في ظل العشوائية التي تسير بها الادارة الحمراء شئون فريق الكرة.
تبقي مثل هذه الاسئلة دائرة في ذهن كل من له صلة بهذا الكيان لما ظل يحدث في كل مرة فهل هذه المرة تسلم جرة الزعيم من الانكسار.
مجلس المريخ يجتهد بغير هدي لهذا تاتي مجهوداته كانما يحرث في بحر ولاتستوي حصالة نجاحاته الضئيلة علي مستوي فريق الكرة والبطولات المنجزة مع الصرف الخيالي الذي يصرف علي الفريق.
والمجلس ليس له الدور الاوحد في الذي يحدث بل كل المجتمع المريخي يلعب دورآ في هذا اذا كان فشلآ اونجاح اذن نحن نعاني من مشكلة حقيقية لابد ان نجد لها العلاج الناجع الا  ولن ينصلح  حالنا مع مايجري لنا سنويآ من تراجع مريع لنتائج الفريق في الدورة الثانية.
علينا ان نتسلح بعزيمة لاتهزها عواصف الفرق الاخري ولاحتي التحكيم المنحاز.
وهج اصفر:
كاالعادة لايمر موسم وينجز فيه مجلسنا عمل مكتمل يسعد الانصار لكنه يرتكب اخطاء حرنا في امرها واصابت الكثير منا باالجلطة والسكري وجع القلب .
شطبنا مختار وجزيرة وفقدنا سفاري باالاصابة اللعينة وياخوفي من التوليف والترقيع في دفاع الفرقة الحمراء لان كل من يستطيع البدري ان يولفهم يرتكبون اخطاء قاتلة يندر ان لاتصيب مرمي الحضري باهداف لك الله يامريخ.
سئمنا الحديث عن اخطاء اخطاء اخطاء المجلس التي لاتنتهي وتدل علي شي واحد ان من يدير عملية الاحلال والابدال ليس له علاقة بكرة القدم من بعيد او قريب لانه من غير الممكن ان يشطب فريق يلعب علي احراز البطولات نصف مدافعي فريقه ويمتلي الكشف باالمهاجمين الذين حتمآ لن يجدو الفرصة اجمعين في المشاركة.
من اتخذ قرار شطب مدافعي المريخ من المجلس والابقاء علي بعض اللاعبين الذين انقضت اغراضهم مع الزعيم واصبحو غير قادرين علي تقديم المزيد لاتهمه مصلحة الزعيم في شي لان مثل هذه الاخطاء هي التي افشلتنا واجلستنا علي رصيف البطولات فهل تسمعون.
ماالذي سيقوله لنا الاعضاء الاكارم بعد ان شخص الطبيب الامريكي حالة النجم محمد علي سفاري وماذا سيفعل الزعيم ليغطي مثل هذه الفراغ الذي ضرب منطقة الدفاع الحمراء.
اعضاء مجلسي الكرام لاهم لهم غير الظهور في وسائل الاعلام وتقديم النجوم في المؤتمرات الصحفية وشجب تجاوزات الاتحاد من خلف ابراجهم الزجاجية افيقو ايها السادة فانتم تديرون فريق عريق لكرة القدم لم يفقد البطولات كمافقدها في عهدكم ولم تتكالب عليه النوائب كما يجري الان عليكم ان تعيدو البريق والهيبة التي نخاف عليها من الضياع في ظل تخبطاتكم الادارية التي لاتنتهي والتي استطاعت بفضلها ان تنفد صبرنا الذي طال فاالصفوة غير قادرة علي تحمل اخفاقات اخري بسببكم سادتي ويبقي الزعيم وتبقي الصفوة مرجلآ يغلي لنصرته.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حبيبنا الرائع زاكي الدين كالمعتاد رؤية رائعة ومريخية صفوية عالية جدا
تسلم يامبدع
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لم يشطبوا المدافعين بقصد يا الزاكي ،،،

طارق مختار شطب لانه مصاب وهو فعلا مصاب وقد قام المجلس الان اكمال اجراءته للسفر للقاهرة للعلاج وعلي حساب المريخ ،،،

حسن جزيرة ايضا مصاب ولم يستفيد منه المريخ منئذ تسجيله ،،،

الخطاء الذي وقع فيه المجلس انه لم يهتموا يامر التسجيلات الا بعد انقضاء وقتها ،،،

كان على المجلس تحديد خياراته من وقت كافي والعمل على التسجيل في خانات الدفاع ،،،

الغريبة اننا لم نسمع بتوصية من المدرب البدري بستجيل احد في الدفاع ،،،

انما سمعنا بانه طالب بتسجيل مهاجم فاذا كان هذا فقط هو طلب المدرب فلا يجب ان نلؤم المجلس على ذلك ،،،
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نسيت ان اشكرك على المقال يا رائع ،،،
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا يازاكي علي العمود
وربنا يسهل انشاء الله التوليف ينفع لان جميع المرشحين للتوليف التوليف ماغريب عليهم وما اول مره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور ولدنا زاكي الدين و مقال رائع كروعتك
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مشكور استاذنا الزاكي .............. توجد بعض الاخطاء المطبعية او الاملائية نتمني ان تلتفت اليها ..... لك التحية 
..........

الممتاز ..... حذاري
*

----------

